# Purina Pro Plan? Which variety?



## goldieforme (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,

I have a 5 month old golden boy, average weight at his age. Regular exercise (walks, playing), but not heavy exercise like diving, etc.

I have been thinking about switching his food to one of the purina pro plan varieties. I have no issues about his current food (American Journey Large Breed Chicken & Rice). He eats in a slow feeder bowl and his bowel movement's are routine and always look good - little to no loose stools. No throwing it up either. I have just been reading a lot and have read lots of stories of long living golden's on PPP, and I like that it's been around for a long time. I have been looking at the "Focus" one and the "Sport" one. Though, I think the sport one seems to be more heavy exercise, I think? I don't want a grain-free option unless he needs one/my vet recommends it.

So my questions are:
Which varieties do you use with your golden? 
How long should I feed the puppy large breed kibble before transitioning to the adult large breed one? 

And another random question not particularly tied to this "topic" but a long the food side. When I got him, I was feeding him 2 times a day. Hearing from others and reading, I began feeding him 3 times a day when I can since he is a puppy and growing. At what point should I transition into 2 times a day again? I hear some people say 5 months, some say 1 year?

Thank you so much in advance for the help!


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

I think Sport would be too rich for a pup that age if they're not doing some heavy training/working. I kept mine on the Large Breed Puppy (chicken and rice)until 10 months, and then we went over to the Sensitive Skin and Salmon, I just prefer to have mine on a fish based food. 

I would stick with 3 times a day for now, only because it may help balance out some energy. We would feed twice a day on weekends when we were out more walking/at parks before we made the full switch to twice a day feedings.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed mine Sport. I believe it is for All life stages.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I keep mine on PPP Focus Lg Breed Puppy until about 7/8 months and then transition to Sport. My guys are very active, hunt training and diving. 

I start feeding twice a day after around 6 months depending on the puppy size, weight, exercise level....

I wouldn’t recommend Sport for a dog without a lot of activity. I switched my older guy to the PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach last year when his activity level dropped. I’m now Looking into Bright Minds for him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I stopped feeding Rukie 3 times a day around 6 months old or a little before. I switched from Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy to the Pro Plan Large Breed Focus Chicken and Rice around 9-10 months old and once or twice we tried Eukanuba Large Breed but settled on the Pro Plan. He has done really well on it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All of the Pro Plan varieties are good, it just depends which your dog does best on.
That said, my vet and a couple of other ones I've spoken with are big fans of the sensitive skin and stomach salmon formula, because it's a salmon based food and has no corn, wheat, or soy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Should have added, look at my signature line for how long my dogs have lived eating Pro Plan . My Tiny was close to 17, Toby was 14. Tito is 12-1/2, still upland hunts.


----------



## goldieforme (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the responses!  

I read tons of posts with many different good brands of food, but seemed to be a general consensus on PPP as I noticed it was recommended 80% of the time. I really enjoy this website for things like this because just a google search, PPP really doesn't come up among best foods for golden's, but this website is filled with thousands of golden parent's who know the breed and what works for them that may not work for other breeds the best. 

I am going to buy a bag of the Focus Large Breed Puppy, since he's not in heavy exercise events. And then in a few months, switch him to the SSS Salmon & Rice, which I think he will do well on. If for some reason he doesn't, I'll do some more switching. I currently have been giving him about a teaspoon or two (I don't give him full amount, which is 1 tspn/10 lbs of weight) of salmon oil in his food once a day. Should I stop doing that once I eventually switch him to the SSS Salmon & Rice Variety?

I'm attaching a photo of my buddy, who is 5 months old in a few short days.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

goldieforme said:


> Thank you everyone for the responses!
> 
> I read tons of posts with many different good brands of food, but seemed to be a general consensus on PPP as I noticed it was recommended 80% of the time. I really enjoy this website for things like this because just a google search, PPP really doesn't come up among best foods for golden's, but this website is filled with thousands of golden parent's who know the breed and what works for them that may not work for other breeds the best.
> 
> ...


It won't hurt him. I give my younger guy a squirt on his evening food. He is on Sport. It was recommended by his sports rehab specialist. I don't think you will need to do it on the Salmon based food, but it's personal choice.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There are very few regular pet Goldens who would need the Sport forumla.


That said, you can't miss with any of the PP formulas, really. I'd put him on the puppy formula for now (which is chicken base), then you can move to an adult chicken based one, see how he does. If he thrives, great. If you want to feed a fish base, the SSS is a great choice (he doesn't need to have a sensitive stomach or skin to feed it). Mine did great on the chicken and rice but I wanted to move her to the salmon - and she thrives on the salmon based SSS. Gorgeous coat, great muscle tone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy you have. 

I feed PPP also, I feed the Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula-Salmon and have been feeding it for almost 9 years. My guys had sensitive stomachs and have done great on it.No allergies, no hot spots, etc.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

As someone that is new to the forums and has a 9 month old Golden I am relatively new to the discussion about DCM and which food I should be feeding. I have tried a few and it hasn't gone so well as I had hoped. After reading this thread and looking at the DCM info that has been compiled on the facebook page along with hearing you folks talk I think I will be switching my boy to PPP. I can't believe how confusing and bewildering the whole dog food topic is. It makes me want to pull out my hair!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We feed both our show/sport dog and our stay-at-home dog PPP 30/20. They both do excellent on that formula. My golden was fed PPP LBP for 1 giant bag which I think lasted until she was 5 or 6 months old then she was switched to 30/20. We kept up the 3 meals until she was about 12-14 months old. When her growth plateaued we cut out the 3rd meal. But, ironically, she eats the same amount of food now. She was at 1 cup/3x a day for a total of 3 cups a day. Then we cut out the third meal and moved her to 2 cups a day, but she got too skinny so we bumped her to 1.5 cups/2x a day which still comes out to 3 cups a day.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm no expert and find this all very confusing, but all the Golden breeders I know use PPP of some variety.
Mr. B and Sandy are on PPP. Pebbles is on one of the Fromm reduced calorie kibbles.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

When Brody came from a reputable rescue organization here in Colorado, he was sent home on Nutro Wholesome Essentials Large Breed Puppy, chicken, brown rice, and sweet potato recipe. He never seemed to like this food much, and his eating habits were very different from our past GR. Brody was what is called a grazer. He never finished his food during one feeding. He would eat a little and then come back when he wanted more. 

At around 8 months, we switched him to PPP Focus, which at first he seemed to like, but he soon went back to his grazing habits. We then switch him to PPP Sport at 9 months. He liked this food very much and he eats every bit of his food at feeding time. He doesn't have any digestive issues with this food at all. So far so good! 

*On a side note*, trying to find the right food does seem to be challenging and confusing. We fed our first GR Blue Buffalo from the time he was able to switch to adult food. His name was River. He loved Blue Buffalo and never had any issues with this food. Sadly, River passed from cancer after 11 years. 

When I look back on the things we did as a home and pet owner, we enjoyed and focused on having a well-manicured lawn. I used all kinds of fertilizers and weed control chemicals to have a beautiful lawn. Likewise, we lived adjacent to a golf course for the first nine years River was with us. River loved to swim in the golf course ponds frequently to fetch sticks and swim. Each morning we took walks on the golf course before the first round of golfers came into view. When I think of all the chemicals used to keep a golf course looking beautiful, and then think about all the chemicals River had to come in contact with in our yard, on the golf course and especially the chemicals that polluted the golf course ponds due to rain and sprinkler runoff, I can't help but wonder if this chemical exposure contributed to him eventually developing cancer??? 

We now live in the Central Rocky Mountains. Our yard is natural with beautiful wildflowers in the spring and summer months. We never use any weed control chemicals and the streams and lakes Brody swims in are spring-fed and natural clean mountain water. It will be interesting to see how Brody does in this environment over time. Having two dogs in two separate environments is hardly a quality test, but it does make you wonder. My point is this...We spend a great deal of time focusing on which food to use, when to, or if to nurture, etc. when trying to avoid cancer in our beloved GR's. IMHO, I also think we should be thinking about the environment our dogs are exposed to as well. Just my thoughts on the topic...As I said, it will be interesting to see how Brody does in this environment over time. I wish I had thought about this when River was a puppy...


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Brodys Rockies said:


> When Brody came from a reputable rescue organization here in Colorado, he was sent home on Nutro Wholesome Essentials Large Breed Puppy, chicken, brown rice, and sweet potato recipe. He never seemed to like this food much, and his eating habits were very different from our past GR. Brody was what is called a grazer. He never finished his food during one feeding. He would eat a little and then come back when he wanted more.
> 
> At around 8 months, we switched him to PPP Focus, which at first he seemed to like, but he soon went back to his grazing habits. We then switch him to PPP Sport at 9 months. He liked this food very much and he eats every bit of his food at feeding time. He doesn't have any digestive issues with this food at all. So far so good!
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are living in paradise I am very jealous  You make some great points about the environment. It's kinda sad that things have gotten to the point it isn't safe for our animals or us to roam freely without the concern of contracting cancers due to chemicals.


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Charles Sloane said:


> It sounds like you are living in paradise I am very jealous  You make some great points about the environment. It's kinda sad that things have gotten to the point it isn't safe for our animals or us to roam freely without the concern of contracting cancers due to chemicals.


It's not always paradise out here, just some of the time...The winters can be long, cold and hard. It was -6 this morning with fresh powder. Brody had fun running in the snow. We have learned to take the good with the challenging times in stride...:wink2:


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

Brodys Rockies said:


> It's not always paradise out here, just some of the time...The winters can be long, cold and hard. It was -6 this morning with fresh powder. Brody had fun running in the snow. We have learned to take the good with the challenging times in stride...:wink2:


As a Canadian that lives in the Prairies I understand where you are coming from. We are still cleaning up from a snow storm we received a few weeks ago.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree the environment is a big factor. I clean with white vinegar and water only, I don't use any fertilizer or weed killer on my yard, and no insecticides/pesticides either.

The snow pictures are pretty. I am not a cold weather person at all, had my fill of being knee deep in snow and extremely cold temps after living in the Chicago area for many years. 

It's going to be sunny and 80F here today....... great beach day!


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

I need to throw out a lot of the chemicals in my house that I use for cleaning. I am also going to look at switching my laundry detergent to something more natural. The only real Sun I will get today will be from my boy hence the name


----------



## goldieforme (Aug 18, 2019)

I started using vinegar and water to mop and clean with once I got my boy. Does anyone know how to make it smell better? Hate the smell and normally open the windows to air it out, but with winter coming, can't open the windows much. Or does anyone know a good disinfectant for counters/handles that smells okay and is safe for dogs? I'll have to look into laundry detergent too. One I have is clear of a lot of things, but make's me wonder how it does with dogs.

And wow at everyone's weather! I'm dreaming of being at the beach - especially with 80 degree weather! Perfect temperatures. Sound's like a beautiful day. We haven't had a snow storm in Ohio yet. It's just been rainy and cold, aka, miserable. We have snow flurries in the radar, but they never stick this time of the year. I wonder what my boy will do when he feel's snow for the firs time. Always love seeing his reaction to new things.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Charles Sloane said:


> I can't believe how confusing and bewildering the whole dog food topic is. It makes me want to pull out my hair!



After 9 years with our Honey, we still try to understand all the info out there. For now she's on PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula-Salmon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

goldieforme said:


> I started using vinegar and water to mop and clean with once I got my boy. Does anyone know how to make it smell better? Hate the smell and normally open the windows to air it out, but with winter coming, can't open the windows much. Or does anyone know a good disinfectant for counters/handles that smells okay and is safe for dogs? I'll have to look into laundry detergent too. One I have is clear of a lot of things, but make's me wonder how it does with dogs.
> 
> And wow at everyone's weather! I'm dreaming of being at the beach - especially with 80 degree weather! Perfect temperatures. Sound's like a beautiful day. We haven't had a snow storm in Ohio yet. It's just been rainy and cold, aka, miserable. We have snow flurries in the radar, but they never stick this time of the year. I wonder what my boy will do when he feel's snow for the firs time. Always love seeing his reaction to new things.



I've never noticed a smell or odor when using vinegar to mop floors but I use a one part vinegar to 10 part water mixture. 

I you do a search, you can find numerous mixtures, some say you can add a few drops of essential oils to the mixture. On one site, it said you can add two orange peels to large mason jar, cover with vinegar, let set for a week, throw out the orange peel, then use mixture for cleaning.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

When Ziggy outgrew the PPP large breed puppy, we want to PPP sensitive skin salmon. It turned out to not be a great match for his system, so we are just trying the Sport 26/16. Wish us luck!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Glad I read this thread! I’ve been feeding ppp large breed puppy since Aidan was 3 months old. He’s done great on it and he scarfs it down every time! I also use the slow feeder. I agree the food thing is so confusing! We just moved into a new house a year ago and have been having or yard treated in fall, summer, and spring. We always wait a couple days before letting him go out, but now I’m starting to wonder what to do! I definitely don’t want to cause him to get cancer over this. I’d rather my yard suck than to cause him harm! i guess I have a few months to think about an alternative situation to keep my lawn looking decent!


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

A friend of mine considered Purina Foods for her dogs, until she asked a few questions, and received this, from a company that has so many devotees here. She is very thorough in her research, as can be seen by her pointed questions!

Gotta love the part where they select some ingredients from "responsible" global sources..LIKE CHINA, and THAILAND! Chinese food products are not on my to buy list. (for me or my dogs!)

Dodging the protein question (with unavailable as an answer) is laughable for a company with so many professional nutritionists on their payroll. That percentage figure should be readily available, especially considering the current DCM questions that abound.

Needless to say, that a followup answer from Nestle Purina has not been forthcoming!
The note is un-edited, except to remove her name.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Unless you have PPP stating their idea of 'responsible' is China, I think that is YOUR implication, not theirs. For instance, many fishes are outsourced from Iceland a very responsible source. 
And meat vs plant proteins- there are downsides to both but way more downsides to processed meat proteins vs processed plant proteins. We all know you hate Nestle, I'm not a fan of Nestle either- their human baby formula/1980-90's/undeveloped nation promotions kept me from stock purchases... but PPP being owned by them isn't going to keep me from using the product most dogs do best on. That's very documented via the show fancy.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

This was Purina's Rep's response..Not her's
The convo in Blue is Purina's rep. The convo in white is from my friend.

Underneath is taken from the Purina Website, which USED to say something like..." trusted sources around the world"..including CHINA.
Seems that they have thought better of that now. (see 2nd screen capture from their own site. People: Note the use of the word *"majority" *where USA sourced is spoken of. Also the use of the picture below, on the left, is mis-leading, according to the verbiage below it.

More corporate double speak. The picture would lead a casual reader down a mistaken path of security (and is meant to, while still keeping their legal department happy.)


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

goldieforme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 5 month old golden boy, average weight at his age. Regular exercise (walks, playing), but not heavy exercise like diving, etc.
> 
> ...


The only variety you might avoid is the version with the "shreds". They tend to pick out the shreds and not eat the kibble.
I went to 2 feedings at 5 months and began feeding adult food at this point too. Mainly because of breeder recommendations. But lots of people stay on the pup food until 12-18 months so could just be a personal preference type of thing. If they are happy & healthy with tight poops... why fix what isn't broken


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

We switched Maggie from PPP Large Breed puppy to the PPP Sensitive with salmon. She has done well on both but her coat is amazing. I get a lot of people asking me about her coat. She does get an additional supplement of salmon oil also. Just a bit as I don't want to overdo it. I know some people say they need no supplements when on a good food and I think that is fine also. My vet just believes in the additional salmon oil and Maggie loves it! 
Jules


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Here's the followup convo where my friend asks Purina about one of their grain free foods and DCM...
Never one to lose a potential sale..Purina just dances around the pertinent questions, and continues with the double speak. Of course the promised emails with REAL data have not been forthcoming.

You'll never guess who the sponsors of WSAVA are..The big four of course..LOL





Industry Partners | WSAVA


=




www.wsava.org





It was taken from her computer in Word Docx format. I cut and posted in case ; since the forum will not accept Docx documents
"


_Hi - with all this DCM in dogs issue hitting the airwaves, and grain free foods and 'legumes' being singled out as a potential factor, I was wondering if it is safe to feed my golden retriever a food such as Beyond Natural Hake&Lentil?
As a leader in pet nutrition, the health and safety of pets have been our priority for nearly a century. Our dog food formulations, including those that are grain free, are always complete and balanced.


So you are telling me that this food is safe to feed, safer than foods made by other companies who include legumes in their diets? My dog is not going to get DCM from eating this food?
We have not been contacted by the FDA regarding any cases involving our products. The ingredients referenced in the FDA communication are not typically main ingredients in the vast majority of Purina products. All Purina pet foods, including those that contain [peas, lentils, potatoes, legumes], are formulated to be complete and balanced for a pet’s life stage, and every ingredient plays a role in delivering the nutrients dogs and cats need to thrive.


what role do legumes play in nutrition for a carnivore - aren't they used to boost crude protein percentages as a substitute for meat? May I ask what the meat protein content is in this food?
What makes Purina's grain free safer to feed than a grain free made by a smaller pet food maker?


Purina diets meet the World Small Animal Veterinary Association (WSAVA) guidelines as well as those of the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO). When Purina nutritionists formulate food, they start with the nutrients pets need and then use the best ingredients to fit those nutritional needs.


legumes produce iron nutrient necessary for the production of oxygen-carrying hemoglobin (red blood cells)


Can you tell me how much of the crude protein is from meat in this food.

Crude protein from this food is 31% as fed and 34.2% dry matter


Not what I asked. I asked how much of the crude protein is from meat vs. plant sources Ie: legumes
I believe this information will be emailed to you, as the information you need is currently not available, and we will need assistance from other department.


So, is it safer for me to feed this food vs one made by another company who also follows the AAFCO guidelines? Is this one better than the rest?


You can trust that Purina food is safe to feed for your pets. We have a team of more than 500 nutritionists, veterinarians, behaviorists and researchers around the world. We also conduct studies to ensure the digestibility of our products, meaning that a pet can access the nutrients it requires from the food to support its metabolic energy needs.


Is this fish tested for toxins such as mercury?

As part of our comprehensive food safety and ingredient surveillance programs, we do test for well over 150 substances — including mercury.


From what I have read one should not feed a food that has legumes within the first 5 ingredients - not to mention ingredient splitting peas starch, lentils, pea protein, pea fiber - so how in the world is this food any better than any other with a similar ingredient list?
I understand how this could create questions. You can remain confident about feeding our product because all of our pet foods are formulated to be complete and balanced for a pet’s specific life stage, and every quality ingredient including pea, lentil, potato, legume, plays a role in delivering the nutrients dogs and cats need to thrive. Additionally, as a leader in pet nutrition, we are taking a proactive approach by adding supplementary taurine, which is supportive to heart health, to our grain-free dry dog foods and other diets that have a similar ingredient profile.


If you still have questions about canine heart disease (DCM) or the food you are feeding your dog, we recommend speaking with your trusted veterinarian.
"_


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Is it good to give a variety of Real meat protein? I noticed some foods will have a combo of salmon, chicken, and lamb, but most have just one.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jeffscott, I would be interested in knowing just who @ Purina this discussion was with? Can you supply the name and department?

As for the WSAVA- good for the big 4 to be funding it.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

She has also received this convo from Acana. I know little about their foods, but their answer was *DIRECT and TO THE POINT!*
The WSAVA will always place the interests of their sponsors (who actually run it) in front of anything else. Kinda like having the fox watch the hen house. LOL
ALWAYS follow the money (and motives)!

The 1st sentence was written from her to me.

_"This is the type of response one should expect to get from a company with nothing to hide. Just the facts!"_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Our ACANA diets are formulated by our Research & Innovation team to be compliant with FEDIAF nutritional guidelines for dogs and cats. When formulating our diets the goal is to make them as Biologically Appropriate as possible. The main ingredient in our ACANA diets is meat. The meat content in ACANA ranges from 50%-75% meat ingredients and at least 1/3 of that meat arrives to us fresh or raw.

Our ACANA Regionals have a legume content that is less than 24% with an average content of 20%. The carbohydrate content in the Ranchlands is 25%.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Jeff, you know posting this without names associated with the verbiage is basically useless - it's like posting a supposed article without a citation. And as to WSAVA being funded by the big 4 as you call them- I do not see that as an issue but I assume it was started for greater good while you see it as problematic due to your own assumption that it is for their own gain.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

For me it came down to what my dog has done the best on. As a puppy we tried Orijen and a variety of other foods that have pulses in them and he didn't do well on them. Skin issues, diarrhea etc. From the moment we switched to Purina Pro Plan lrg puppy we have had no issues and his stool has been great. So for me the testimony of others and not just what the company is putting on the bags or on their website is important. I do think it's great that everyone cares so much about what their dogs eat and I do think we will see a trend towards pulse free dog foods. My main question about the whole subject is who decided that pulses are better for dogs than grains? Is the popularity of the grain free mainly driven by the grain and gluten free diets of humans?


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

The very purpose of these post(s) is to get people to do their own research and think for themselves! My friend doesn't care to participate here and asked me to post her convos.
Obviously, she and I are no Purina fans, and *I would encourage anyone wanting to know more to contact various companys for themselves*.

It is simple, after reading these types of responses, to figure out who is telling dog owners what they wish to hear, and those that strip away the malarkey and get down to the TRUTHFUL answers! Purina especially, with all of those paid professionals, have the answers to her questions at hand, and if they were remotely positive for the company, they would have been put out there as a positive. A small (relatively) company, like Acana had them and was eager to share. (nothing to hide approach is applauded); in fact they proudly tell it like it is.
Large multi-national companys give PR to those that man the trenches with the public. Very little, if anything, is disseminated without prior approval..especially in today's world of simple screen captures.

AVOIDANCE and DIVERSIONARY tactics don't cut it, and hopefully never will.

One MAJOR issue with organizations that have their roots buried in the big 4's pocketbooks, is that owners will not be presented with MANY choices that may be better then those from the participating companys. Foods do NOT have to be approved by that body to be great choices (from the many companys that will not participate)!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So who was the Purina employee who supposedly wrote the responses? I say supposedly because it reads as if a conversation, with Q and A, and also because who knows if it is true? same for the Acana- who knows if these are true conversations, without verification of the responses.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I will NEVER give a name out on the internet without consent. I am also not interested in exposing an employee's identity, for whatever reason!

For information, anyone can go to each site of interest, *and do their own homework*.
For those that have there minds made up; none of this is of any consequence; *BUT for anyone seeking information from which to make your feeding decisions, the choice is which company(s) are cloaking the truth, and which are being truthful with their statements.*

One very nice aspect of the internet, is that it has become easier to locate data before making a decision. Companys are smart enough to manipulate what information they put out to suit their own purposes; Be it the attempted destruction of a rival, or enhancement of their bottem line by whatever means they deem appropriate. The use of adjectives like: mostly, mainly, majority etc, are nebulous for a reason, and is an easy "tell". <giveaway>.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

goldieforme said:


> I started using vinegar and water to mop and clean with once I got my boy. Does anyone know how to make it smell better? Hate the smell and normally open the windows to air it out, but with winter coming, can't open the windows much. Or does anyone know a good disinfectant for counters/handles that smells okay and is safe for dogs? I'll have to look into laundry detergent too. One I have is clear of a lot of things, but make's me wonder how it does with dogs.
> 
> And wow at everyone's weather! I'm dreaming of being at the beach - especially with 80 degree weather! Perfect temperatures. Sound's like a beautiful day. We haven't had a snow storm in Ohio yet. It's just been rainy and cold, aka, miserable. We have snow flurries in the radar, but they never stick this time of the year. I wonder what my boy will do when he feel's snow for the firs time. Always love seeing his reaction to new things.





jeffscott947 said:


> Here's the followup convo where my friend asks Purina about one of their grain free foods and DCM...
> Never one to lose a potential sale..Purina just dances around the pertinent questions, and continues with the double speak. Of course the promised emails with REAL data have not been forthcoming.
> 
> You'll never guess who the sponsors of WSAVA are..The big four of course..LOL
> ...


JMHO but you are comparing apples to oranges. Purina has a multitude of products and pretty sure some are far less quality than others. I would assume they are sourced from different places as well as manufactured at different locations. People here are speaking specifically about Purina PROPLAN and the varieties in this particular line. The questions discussed above and it truly does read like a question & answer are very general so would totally expect to receive generalized responses. If you want specific answers you must ask specific questions, get the name and position of the person providing the information. The ACNA response sounds like a form letter to me.

So while you clearly don't care for or trust this company it's good to know you have other choices. 
As for me I don't feed PPP, it just didn't work well for my girls but certainly respect other peoples right to do so. Most of these people posting about PPP have direct connections to the PPP people as breeders. I would believe their YEARS of experience & knowledge in this food far exceeds yours or mine.
Choosing a food for your dog is a combination of what works for each dog and each budget. It's a personal choice, clearly you have decided on something else. Agreeing with the years of knowledgeable & experienced breeders or you is also an option not a requirement.

As far as funding the WSAVA it's not an exclusive arrangement, anyone can be supportive. Currently there are only 5 companies willing to participate in the studies. I'm pretty sure they would be only too happy to have more funds but no one else to date is willing to meet their criteria. Good for the companies willing to step up and do the research and resolve the diet related DCM issue. This is not just a golden ret. problem.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

The snaps that I posted simply show a disingenuous attitude on the part of Purina; in relation to an perceived HONEST response from another source. The avoidance was very obvious on the part of the Purina Rep when the question was not in his/her SCRIPT! If one questions a product from a reputable and HONEST source, they have a right to expect a complete and truthful answer. The thread also shows snaps from Purina's own site and the blatant use of adjectives meant to make a casual reader believe that they are USA sourced. (Not MOSTLY USA sourced, as they explain further down the page. )People today will usually look at a picture,(their chart) rather then read a lengthy response.

Once again, I am posting my friend's information so that people, that are looking for a food for their dogs, can get honest info..not from any internet sources, but from the horse's mouths.........the manufacturers themselves. People can go to the respective sites; ask questions; and then evaluate the responses. People happy with what they have chosen are not those that I created these for.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

But you do realize that there are people w bents against big business - Purina in particular- and your posting that without proper attribute to the author just looks untrue all on it's own. It has no value with no name signed to it. I think your posting your friend's info- and your friend could have created it all, or you could have- is just throwing more useless info into the conversation. We like citations here. AND yes- we are discussing ProPlan- no other Purina products.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

jeffscott947 said:


> The snaps that I posted simply show a disingenuous attitude on the part of Purina; in relation to an perceived HONEST response from another source. The avoidance was very obvious on the part of the Purina Rep when the question was not in his/her SCRIPT! If one questions a product from a reputable and HONEST source, they have a right to expect a complete and truthful answer. The thread also shows snaps from Purina's own site and the blatant use of adjectives meant to make a casual reader believe that they are USA sourced. (Not MOSTLY USA sourced, as they explain further down the page. )People today will usually look at a picture,(their chart) rather then read a lengthy response.
> 
> Once again, I am posting my friend's information so that people, that are looking for a food for their dogs, can get honest info..not from any internet sources, but from the horse's mouths.........the manufacturers themselves. People can go to the respective sites; ask questions; and then evaluate the responses. People happy with what they have chosen are not those that I created these for.


My point was Purina (if that's who actually wrote this conversation) could have been talking about dog chow or any of their foods for all you know, but because you don't care for the company you see it as dishonest. Honestly. If you want to ask questions about PPP then post those responses with facts and authenticated info by qualified, verified personnel it would be of value. Your interpretation of non specific questions about an unknown product does not scream dishonesty and holds no value in a discussion on PPP.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Whether some people on this forum believe these posts is immaterial.
What is material is that anyone can see for themselves using only a few clicks and a few minutes of work. Again..I invite anyone thinking about PPP or any other food (Purina or otherwise) to simply begin a convo with the perspective company and decide for yourselves. I won't even venture into the CORN question with any Purina products.
I would feed corn to chickens, but my dogs get MEAT!

As far as my feelings towards Big Business, Big Pharma, and the rest of the vultures..They come from personal experience running divisions of NYSE companys for years; and watching people sell their souls for stock options etc. I got what I wanted, retired, and never sacrificed my values along the way.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Love Purina Pro Plan and so glad that is what my breeder starts all her puppies on and feeds all of her adult dogs. Maggie's I believe great grandfather is going to be 14 in a few days. I feel I can put trust in my breeders experiences and history with the food. Just my opinion.

Jules


----------



## JTucker (Dec 31, 2012)

Kacie's doing well on large breed puppy food. At 11 months and 48 pounds, she is not large. But she is a "large breed", i.e. golden. Should we use large breed adult food for her? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JTucker said:


> Kacie's doing well on large breed puppy food. At 11 months and 48 pounds, she is not large. But she is a "large breed", i.e. golden. Should we use large breed adult food for her? Thanks in advance.



You're feeding the PPP Large Breed puppy food, correct? You don't necessarily need to feed a Large Breed Adult Food. I would go with one of the PPP adult foods, you may want to stay with the same protein source.


----------



## 206076 (Oct 30, 2019)

JTucker said:


> Kacie's doing well on large breed puppy food. At 11 months and 48 pounds, she is not large. But she is a "large breed", i.e. golden. Should we use large breed adult food for her? Thanks in advance.


I actually just had a phone call with Purina yesterday because I had the exact same question as you. My boy is just about 1 as well. We decided after the call that we would keep him on the same food until he is 2 and there would be no harm in doing so.


----------



## JTucker (Dec 31, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You're feeding the PPP Large Breed puppy food, correct? You don't necessarily need to feed a Large Breed Adult Food. I would go with one of the PPP adult foods, you may want to stay with the same protein source.


Yes, Purina ProPlan. Thanks for the replies. It's interesting that some of our goldens are small. Our vet thinks Kacie might reach 55 pounds when fully grown, but she's been around 48 pounds for 3 months.


----------



## LovedTessa (Jun 8, 2019)

This conversation is not very helpful as regards the topic ‘which PPP variety’ people use?
Couldn’t people stay to point and move the other discussion to a different thread (if they feel that is a productive discussion with thoughtful input)...


----------

